# Hunting elk with a 45# recurve



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

If you match a good flying arrow with your 45lb bow say with approx 9-10 grains per lb of bow weight and shoot a sharp cut on impact b-head you should be able to cleanly harvest up to elk sized animals out to 25 yards.


----------



## SaskBushMan (Apr 22, 2006)

Keep them close and make sure the broadhead is as sharp as can be and put one in the boiler room. As long as it is over the legal #'s then go get em.


----------



## hoytan (Dec 21, 2005)

*elk with 45# BOW*

should be ok but my last license inquirey most states require you use no less than 55# ... elk are thick if you can't collapse both lungs he mite run quite aways and then you have a chance to loose them you'll get a more civilized shot shot with a larger bow


----------



## kyfats (Aug 6, 2005)

Put a sharp one where it goes under 20 yards and I think you'll be having elk steaks.


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

You should be fine. work on pin point accuracy, perfectly tuned arrow and a VERY sharp COC BH.

Last weekend i shot clean through a 600# Hog at 15yds. Right through the shield and all. I was using a 49# longbow and 430grain arrows with a simmons razor shark.

If I were you i would be using a sharp 2 blade magnus or silver flame with a 450grain arrow.


----------



## Best User Name (Dec 16, 2006)

It's probably more "ethical" than the guys I know who will try a 60+ yard hail mary with their compounds. Or the ones I see take 400 yard rifle shots into a herd.

I think ethics is 90% YOU and 10% your equipment. Just the fact that you asked says a lot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

In PA the minimum leagal weight for black bears and elk is 45#. I have seen two elk and one black bear harvested with a 47# bow and 500 grain arrows with Stos heads. All three were harvested from 13-21 yards.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Weight is not a great gauge of bow performance. Some 35# recurves shoot harder/faster than some #45 longbows.………


----------



## nocksetpliers (Jan 23, 2007)

Best User Name said:


> It's probably more "ethical" than the guys I know who will try a 60+ yard hail mary with their compounds. Or the ones I see take 400 yard rifle shots into a herd.
> 
> I think ethics is 90% YOU and 10% your equipment. Just the fact that you asked says a lot.


Excellent post! That says it all there. If you are confident you can kill an elk with a 45# bow you sure can. I know a lady that's shot a nice bull with a 40# bow at her draw length. Under 20 yards you should have no problems. If I was you I'd probally shoot a minimum 500 grain arrow but that's just me.


----------



## NOX (Mar 1, 2007)

skipmaster1 said:


> You should be fine. work on pin point accuracy, perfectly tuned arrow and a VERY sharp COC BH.
> 
> Last weekend i shot clean through a 600# Hog at 15yds. Right through the shield and all. I was using a 49# longbow and 430grain arrows with a simmons razor shark.
> 
> If I were you i would be using a sharp 2 blade magnus or silver flame with a 450grain arrow.


That is almost exact gain per weight set up I am running, but have yet to get a shot, fairly new to the tradional side.......

Good to hear that it is fully capable of that good penetration.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

skip? where abouts... near spafford/homer area ? wild?


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Elk with a 45# bow? I know it has and can be done. There was an excellent article in TBM years ago by Tina Portman entitled, "You're Hunting With That?". It dealt with women bowhunting big game with relatively light weight bows, heavy arrows and cut-on-impact 2-blade heads. It gave real word experience, not hypotheticals. The overall theme was do it right and you'll have no problems. 

Every bowhunter should understand and appreciate the limitations of his or her equipment (as well as his or herself). Stay within them and they should be fine. I think this becomes even more important the less energy your equipment delivers.

Of course, there comes a point where it would indeed be unethical to pursue a particular species with a given draw weight. A 35# target recurve is a horrible choice of weapon for a moose hunt, but for small game like rabbits and such it may fit the bill perfectly. A certain degree of common sense should come into play at some point.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

This would be a hard one for me to answer because it all comes down to whats on the end of the arrow and where that arrow hits.
At least thats my opinion.
If you miss the ribs with a 40# bow and have a quality head your gonna clear both lungs at 20 yards (or at least you should)
That being said....if you hit a rib or god forbid a scapula your going to limit penetration substantiallyukey: 

I personally would never contemplate hunting an animal that can cover a mile in 5 Min's. time with a single lung hit.
Unless I could be relatively assured that I would not have a single lung hit due to the head/bows ability.

I am not saying yes or no ..... just putting these facts out there.


----------



## bonergus24 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

I want to thank all of you who have replied to this post. Your insight and opinions have been very helpfull. Thanks for taking the time out of your day. If anybody has a particular 2 blade broadhead they prefer, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## rnharris (Feb 16, 2007)

Last weekend i shot clean through a 600# Hog at 15yds. Right through the shield and all. I was using a 49# longbow and 430grain arrows with a simmons razor shark.

I'd shoot his head, iv'e shot 300lb hogs with 90 lb compound 
without passthru ,a 600 lb hog is a beast wow!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bonergus24 said:


> I want to thank all of you who have replied to this post. Your insight and opinions have been very helpfull. Thanks for taking the time out of your day. If anybody has a particular 2 blade broadhead they prefer, please let me know. Thank you.


Well, my favorites are homemade trade points. Can make them to whatever dimensions I need. Though if you want bought-blades, Zwickey can make some really nice Two blades, Delta or Eskimo. Stos too.


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:thumbs_up :darkbeer: :thumbs_up :beer: 

I feel that with the properly tuned bow, the right arrow, cut on contact b/h and most of all SHOT PLACEMENT, we all should fill our freezers. With my draw, I'm pulling around 48#'s or so. I can't wait for the season.

Good Luck to all and have a great time shooting those arrows!!!!!


:thumbs_up :beer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

bonergus24 said:


> I want to thank all of you who have replied to this post. Your insight and opinions have been very helpfull. Thanks for taking the time out of your day. If anybody has a particular 2 blade broadhead they prefer, please let me know. Thank you.


2blade? ......... Silverflame
If I am going for Elk the the cost of a quality broadhead is the least of my concerns and the most important thing. 

But I have to add that I would put a Simmons Razorshark up against a Flame any day as to penetration and cutting potential


----------



## kyfats (Aug 6, 2005)

Zwicky Eskimos


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

Definately check on the state's regulations that you will be hunting in. There are a few different rules with poundage and/or the distance that you can cast a certain grain arrow.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Judging by the questions and the answers given, which were very tactfull I must admit:embara: though who am I..
JW embelishishes( is that a word lol) just what archery is all about! animal courtesy! proper..nuff said.


can yo kill an Elk if'n you hit it in th eye with a 22 cal. gun? Sure prob
but it in no way is the best tool for the job..

Do you have what it takes to be within 20yds of a bull Elk without taking a shot!
That is the real question..
you'll be wishin for more ompphh!..
55 min...
make sure your sure.:cocktail:


----------



## guardianslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

hoytan said:


> should be ok but my last license inquirey most states require you use no less than 55# ... elk are thick if you can't collapse both lungs he mite run quite aways and then you have a chance to loose them you'll get a more civilized shot shot with a larger bow


that is very true


----------



## mmks47lb (Dec 21, 2021)

kegan said:


> In PA the minimum leagal weight for black bears and elk is 45#. I have seen two elk and one black bear harvested with a 47# bow and 500 grain arrows with Stos heads. All three were harvested from 13-21 yards.


their was a gentle man from new Mexico in his late 60s that took a bison with a 47 lb sinew backed bow one shot


----------

